# No Sweetie Cake for Austria ...



## veilchen (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been to MAC (Steffl) today and took the opportunity to ask an MA about Sweetie Cake.

She said as far as she knew it would not be available in Austria, and she was kind enough to show me her update book to check and there were no swatches - so no Sweetie Cake as far as she goes :-(

How sad for us ...


----------



## leobrat (Apr 3, 2006)

that's terrible, does that happen a lot?
sorry if that's a dumb ?


----------



## veilchen (Apr 3, 2006)

No, it's not dumb at all!

Unfortunately there are always some collections which we don't get here. Last year, for example, we didn't get C-Squeeze. I kept asking the MAs about it for 6 months and was told it would arrive over the next couple of weeks as everyone was already waiting for the nice summery orange colours (no matter when I asked *lol* it was always the next few weeks). At last I met a new MA who told me that we would never get it, and that they were not even informed about it ... And if we do get the collections, we usually get them about 4 weeks after the international release, and our MAs are never told launch dates. So here we have no exact release dates like in the US.

When I said to an MA once - jokingly - that we're the last country in the world to get new stuff, she - serously - answered "yes, it sucks that we're always forgotten".

When it comes to Austria, MAC seems to forget us in many respects.  Granted, we are a small country, but don't we love MAC all the same?


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Apr 4, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that!
Austria was my favorite place when I visited Europe (fell in love with Salzburg). Such a gorgeous and friendly country deserves MAC just like the rest of us.


----------



## veilchen (Apr 5, 2006)

It's great to hear that you liked Austria! Salzburg indeed is a wonderful city that has lots to offer, especially all those sweet delicacies ;-)

Thanks so much for your offer! That's so nice of you! I'll ask around in Europe and if there's no one to help me out, I'll most gladly PM you about it!!


----------

